# 主語の省略



## Wishfull

今日は、
私の名前はWishfullです。私は高校生です。南極に住んでいます。
日本の文化に興味があります。１年前に日本語の勉強をスタートしました。
ここには日本語の先生がいません。　だから日本語を自分で勉強しています。

今日は、
私の名前はWishfullです。私は高校生です。南極に住んでいます。
*私は*日本の文化に興味があります。１年前に日本語の勉強をスタートしました。
ここには日本語の先生がいません。　だから日本語を自分で勉強しています。

Hi.
Which do you like?
I think the latter is much better. I somehow think that "the abbreviation of the subject in Japanese language" should not applied here in this context.
What do you think?
If you agree with me, please explain why.


----------



## Strutter

Hi

HAHAHA, I just knew you are an Antarctic man.

I would select the former because I don't like "wordy" one. I think we wouldn't lose its meaning to missing "私は" on the former. 

If I would write it,

今日は、
私は、Strutterといいます。北極に住んでいる高校生です。
日本の文化に興味があり、１年前から日本語の勉強をスタートしました。
けれどもここには日本語の先生がいないため、独学で勉強しています。


----------



## kenjoluma

両方ロボットみたいです。
ロボット言語(?)なら、いつも主語を確かに表記するのが似合うと思ってそうでしょうか。I mean, if you get engaged in everyday conversation, the context can be conjoined so easily that you don't have to specify the subject, however in this case, the style of phrase is very dry and it seems like you need the subject no matter what and it sounds more 'appropriate'.

Don't you agree?


----------



## Wishfull

Thank you, Strutter.
To read your version, I realize that "the-subject-omitted-version" still works completely.



kenjoluma said:


> 両方ロボットみたいです。


Thank you.
I'm surprised to see your comment.

・・・・・・・・
I think my sentences are one of the typical beginner learner's sentences.
It is natural in a sense.
For example, if a six-year-old child speaks like an adult, it is unnatural in a sense.
A beginner learner speaks in the manner of 大江健三郎, it is extraordinary odd. If so, we have to think, think, think about a lot of things.
For example, not only what he is talking about, but also self-intelligence, self-education, self-history etc.

I think there is each naturalness corresponding to each language-level or age.

In this sense, I would like to create a typical sentence of a high-school beginner learner of Japanese.  And it is written for Japanese people. He/she is looking for someone who likes to become his/her friend.

He is introducing himself. "I'm interested in Japanese culture" is one of the main appealing point. What portion of the sentence should be emphasis in this context? Someone says that it is "Japanese culture", but I disagree. Because it must be "_Japanese_ culture", not "_Chinese_ culture", in this context. The readers are Japanese. He is writing to Japanese people, not Chinese nor American.
So the emphasis point must be *"I" *who is interested in readers' (Japanese) culture.

This is the reason why I think 私は should not abbreviated here, in my writing style.
But after reading Strutter's version, I got lost my confidence. My arguing point seems not so important one....


----------



## kenjoluma

Wishfull said:


> I think my sentences are one of the *typical beginner learner*'s sentences.




Exactly. That's why I think 'watashi' should be specified in here.
Sorry if you are shocked at my posting. My japanese is so poor that sometimes my expression goes too far.


----------



## Wishfull

kenjoluma said:


> Exactly. That's why I think 'watashi' should be specified in here.
> Sorry if you are shocked at my posting. My japanese is so poor that sometimes my expression goes too far.



Hi, I'm very happy to know that you, kenjoluma, and I are thinking the same thing, more or less.


----------



## Strutter

wishfull said:


> 今日は、
> 私の名前はwishfullです。私は高校生です。南極に住んでいます。
> *私は*日本の文化に興味があります。１年前に日本語の勉強をスタートしました。
> ここには日本語の先生がいません。　だから日本語を自分で勉強しています。



この文に限って言えば、省略した方が良いと思っていますが、例えば、

_*私は*日本の文化に興味があります。なぜなら、中学生の時に日本から来た転校生が日本について多くのことを教えてくれ、それ以来、もっと日本について知りたい、もしくは実際に日本へ行くことによって、彼が教えてくれたことをじかに体験したいと思うようになったからです。_

というような、後述に関連する文が続く場合は、その文との差別化_（日本の文化に興味がある_ことが主題で、_なぜなら～_以降は補足的であること）をハッキリと示すため、*"私は"*はあった方が良いと思います。言い換えれば、

・_日本の文化に興味があります、なぜなら、中学生の時に～_
・_日本の文化に興味があります、なぜなら、私が中学生の時に～

_といった書き方は、*私は*しないと思います。

結論としては、極力、主語にせよ何にせよ省略したいと思っていますが、それはあくまで文脈、さらには書き手の感情次第であり、「このケースは省略したほうが良い」というのはあっても、「絶対に省略すべき」というのは無いと思います。

以上です。


----------



## rukiak

Wishfull said:


> 今日は、
> 私の名前はWishfullです。私は高校生です。南極に住んでいます。
> 日本の文化に興味があります。１年前に日本語の勉強をスタートしました。
> ここには日本語の先生がいません。　だから日本語を自分で勉強しています。
> 
> 今日は、
> 私の名前はWishfullです。私は高校生です。南極に住んでいます。
> *私は*日本の文化に興味があります。１年前に日本語の勉強をスタートしました。
> ここには日本語の先生がいません。　だから日本語を自分で勉強しています。
> 
> Hi.
> Which do you like?


The latter would be better, I think.

The first one is the structure of "kajougaki", if roughly saying.
The 2nd sentence, 南極..., has no 私,  and 3rd one which is different topic from the 2nd one, has also no 私. Thus it start appearing "kajougaki".

If it is for speaking, the structure of kajougaki sounds a little bizarre, especially like in this case.
The 2nd choice has also some sentences which doesn't contain 私, but it never continue consecutively.


----------



## Wishfull

rukiak said:


> The latter would be better, I think.
> 
> The first one is the structure of "kajougaki", if roughly saying.
> The 2nd sentence, 南極..., has no 私,  and 3rd one which is different topic from the 2nd one, has also no 私. Thus it start appearing "kajougaki".
> 
> If it is for speaking, the structure of kajougaki sounds a little bizarre, especially like in this case.
> The 2nd choice has also some sentences which doesn't contain 私, but it never continue consecutively.



Thank you, rukiak, for your comment.
It became clearer now why I (we) think the latter seemed better.
I agree with you.

Changing pattern by means of adding the subject prevents it from becoming one-pattern. Unless so, it seems like kajougaki.


----------

